# Hi!



## samandsheen (May 4, 2019)

Hi guys, I'm Lauren! Excited to join this forum to be with other mouse lovers. Fun fact; I got my first two mice a little over a year ago from a friend, turns out they were BOTH pregnant, and two weeks later I had 21 new mice!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Baptism by fire!
Welcome x


----------

